# [WAX-IT] Ferrari 250 GT Pinin Farina SeriesII



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

You can read our Dutch writu-up on our website: http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/286-ferrari-250-gt-california-series2.html
Or you can just look at the photos on our Flickr-page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets
Or get our latest Facebook and Twitter update: https://www.facebook.com/WaxIT & https://twitter.com/waxitbe

*Or you can just continu on here  *

_________________________________________________

We've worked on some beautiful recent cars and achieved some great results but you can really make a big difference on the older cars; the classic cars. The single stage paint is way thicker and allows more correction and possibilities for a perfect finish. The older leather needs more attention, the chrome is real,...

We were really looking forward to working on the Ferrari 250GT, the challenge awaiting us, the magnificent v12, legendary shape,...

After washing, claying, drying we were ready to inspect the paint. The owner used some wax every now and then, obviously hiding the lighter scratches. After thoroughly cleaning and de-greasing we can really see the degree of the damage. Deep scratches, swirls, dullness,... The works.

Pics:

_1. washed using Swissvax Car Bath
2. degreasing tires with AF Verso + AF Hog Hair Brush
3-4-5-6. Paint damage._























































The leather was restored not so long ago but the light color needed some TLC. We use Swissvax to great results, over and over again.

The biggest difference is made on the little details. Polishing the metal, polishing and waxing the wood. Cleaning and polishing the plastic rear window, inside and out.

_Pics:

1-2. Swissvax Metal Polish
3. Plastic window: Swissvax Vinyl Clear Set_




























The new Menzerna FG400 is an amazing product, the correction and the finish that can be achieved in just one step is really amazing! The picture is after wool polishing the FG400 (and after degreasing ) The fingerprint was needed to get the camera to focus 

We continued polishing using fg400, festool 8000, festool 11000 and swissvax cleaner fluid.

_Pics:

1. paint damage before correction with LED-lamp
2. correction after 1 compounding step with Festool wool and Menzerna FG400!
3. mirror mirror!_




























_Pics:

1. Chrome bumper 50-50: Swissvax Metal Polish
2-3. Exhaust before/after - Menzerna Polishing Cream
4-5. Foglight before/after - Menzerna Polishing Cream
6. Doorhandle 50-50 - Menzerna Polishing Cream_























































After hours and hours of polishing, cleaning, finishing,... we could finally start finishing the car. We obviously chose to use Swissvax.. Concorso leaves a great finish, with a lot of depth and reflection in the paint. The car looks better than ever!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

This was the RM-Auction in Manhattan just recently.... :doublesho


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

It's a challange indeed, with all that chrome and especially the wire wheels. You've cleared the challange extremely well, and the car looks impeccable.

Paint depth is immediately apparent once the car is outside.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Unbelievable work as always

i want this car need another £1,499,999


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top work


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Simply Awesome :argie: :argie: :argie:

Amazing results :thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Great work, great car.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I would have taken a lot longer to do that car.....and just because I wanted to :argie: :argie: 

Brilliant results :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a fabulous and a very special car. Well done.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> I would have taken a lot longer to do that car.....and just because I wanted to :argie: :argie:
> 
> Brilliant results :thumb:


Even longer?!  Spent 5days on this one 

Too bad I didnt make more paint correction photos, but I usually get lost in polishing that I forget to take any photos.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Wax-IT.be said:


> Even longer?!  Spent 5days on this one
> 
> Too bad I didnt make more paint correction photos, but I usually get lost in polishing that I forget to take any photos.


5 days is a miracle, in my eyes...

....I would have spent that time alone just caressing every bit of chrome, slowly and seductively


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, thats a stunner, nice work lads :thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Awesome car, great detailing, well done.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> 5 days is a miracle, in my eyes...
> 
> ....I would have spent that time alone just caressing every bit of chrome, slowly and seductively


I did my best to finish it in time, and then took myself a seat and a beer and just sat there, looking at it


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Wow, lovely. Great work and stunning car


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very beautiful car that, looks stunning in Nero & Crema for a change :argie::argie:

great work, the owner must have been very pleased indeed.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, great car, great write up :thumb:


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

This is amazing! Great work and stunning car!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

amazing work :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!

The owner hasn't driven it since, he parked it and says it's too good to drive it


----------

